# Coleman/Igloo 150 qt cooler search today.



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

So after some long reading here I decided to put together a coolador to support my new found obsession with cigars. Well I have searchered Kmart, Home Depot, WallyWorld ,Target, Dicks and Sears with no luck. 

I was hoping to find one on sale after Labor day and heck I cannot even find one period. Oh well I will try and later.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

I found mine 4 months ago at Kmart and the sears store which is also Kmart had them. they run around ~90.00

Amazon has them: http://www.amazon.com/Igloo-Quick-C...53&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=150q+igloo+ice+chest


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

kra961 said:


> I found mine 4 months ago at Kmart and the sears store which is also Kmart had them. they run around ~90.00


Coleman or igloo? Or does it even matter? My son has a wine cooler humi and likes it. But I am going to have this in man cave in basement were temp in not an issue and dont care what it looks like. Space for sticks is my concern.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Opps sorry Igloo I bought that one for the little access door built into it, but have found its not needed. I currently have 935 sticks in the cooler and I think I can get a full 1000 sticks in it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wal-Mart had some 150 quarts for $80 the other day at the Fishkill store igloo's!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just make sure if you get the igloo, you get the one with the grooves inside that go the full width of the cooler. I jumped the gun and bought mine at Walmart but the grooves only go half way up so I had to use PVC pipes (as shown by another Puffer in the pic of your coolidor thread) to support the front of my shelves...


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

kra961 said:


> Opps sorry Igloo I bought that one for the little access door built into it, but have found its not needed. I currently have 935 sticks in the cooler and I think I can get a full 1000 sticks in it.


Nice 1000 sticks is very good. My treasure dome humi is bursting and I figure that will do the trick. Thank you.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

No problem brother glad to help


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> Just make sure if you get the igloo, you get the one with the grooves inside that go the full width of the cooler. I jumped the gun and bought mine at Walmart but the grooves only go half way up so I had to use PVC pipes (as shown by another Puffer in the pic of your coolidor thread) to support the front of my shelves...


This is a concern of mine and why I really don't want to order it online. Wally world has them on there site but I cannot tell if they have the grooves all the way through or not. Really would like to see it in person so I know. Shelves are a concern. Thank you.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

If you're handy building things this is mine: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120624_175710.jpg https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120703_182702.jpg


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

KSB said:


> This is a concern of mine and why I really don't want to order it online. Wally world has them on there site but I cannot tell if they have the grooves all the way through or not. Really would like to see it in person so I know. Shelves are a concern. Thank you.


I may purchase another because I really want to add drawers and nice cedar shelves. I am ok with mine. I used wire shelving and pvc so it works, I just wanted to make it a little nicer.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

kra961 said:


> If you're handy building things this is mine: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120624_175710.jpg https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120703_182702.jpg


That is amazing! So much nicer then mine...


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

LOL lot's of revisions.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

kra961 said:


> LOL lot's of revisions.


Looks amazing! Yes I am handy so now I have questions if you please. Did you use pine or cedar for the shelve holders? Can you possibly send me the specs? Looks like moulding but can't tell from photos. Sorry for all the questions. Really like you set up and I won't have to worry about grooves. Thank you.

Ken


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

If you have Sam's Club membership, they have the Igloos for $69.99!!!!


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

No problem Ken just used poplar for the fronts and used hemlock for the rails all I could find (Lowes) the trays that you can get from Amazon.com: Spanish Cedar Tray with Divider: Home & Kitchen 
you can fit those trays two each total of 16 the reason I went with the rails is that there isn't enough space at the bottom of the cooler to put in nice sliders. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120903_180713.jpg I stapled the trays to the smaller sized angle pieces so both come out in one piece.
Then I used #10 SS screws and screwed the rails into the coolidor its very stable. I used acrylic sheets cut them into strips and bent them using a heat gun to give me 3.5" sides to stack the cigars into the trays 4 and 5 high.

Also I notched the front pieces and glued the slides into that.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120903_182349.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120619_182429.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120903_183223.jpg

The side rails are 12.5" long if you go any longer the drawers don't have enough room to move.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

kra961 said:


> No problem Ken just used poplar for the fronts and used hemlock for the rails all I could find (Lowes) the trays that you can get from
> you can fit those trays two each total of 16 the reason I went with the rails is that there isn't enough space at the bottom of the cooler to put in nice sliders. I stapled the trays to the smaller sized angle pieces so both come out in one piece.
> Then I used #10 SS screws and screwed the rails into the coolidor its very stable. I used acrylic sheets cut them into strips and bent them using a heat gun to give me 3.5" sides to stack the cigars into the trays 4 and 5 high.
> 
> ...


Kevin you are the man. Thank you very much. All I need now is the cooler and I will be off and running. Thank you very much.



USMCGunrock said:


> If you have Sam's Club membership, they have the Igloos for $69.99!!!!


No sir I do not have a membership there but you can bet I will be asking at work if anyone has one for sure. Thank you!


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Well beads on order, hydrometer in its way but still need to get the bloody cooler! Lol


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Igloo 150qt for $80 at Amazon w/ free shipping if you have prime!


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> Igloo 150qt for $80 at Amazon w/ free shipping if you have prime!


Lol my wife just emailed me and said the same thing. Was not there when I looked the other day. Looks like I will hhave one of them on the way too. Thank you!


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

KSB said:


> Lol my wife just emailed me and said the same thing. Was not there when I looked the other day. Looks like I will hhave one of them on the way too. Thank you!


NICE! I think the price went down $10 today. Yesterday it was like $90. Walmart has it for $80 also but if you can get it with free shipping and less tax, why not go with Amazon, right?


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

kra961 said:


> If you're handy building things this is mine: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120624_175710.jpg https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120703_182702.jpg


I really am not a fan of coolidors in general, but that sir is well done. Kudos.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> NICE! I think the price went down $10 today. Yesterday it was like $90. Walmart has it for $80 also but if you can get it with free shipping and less tax, why not go with Amazon, right?


Saving $10 plus no shipping I am in! Amazon it is. Ordered!!


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

KSB said:


> Saving $10 plus no shipping I am in! Amazon it is. Ordered!!


Now, if only those cedar trays Kevin got can go down in price. $8-9 a piece is a bit much for something that small I think


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> Now, if only those cedar trays Kevin got can go down in price. $8-9 a piece is a bit much for something that small I think


Yep I agree. A little cheaper would be nice. I have some boxes to get my cooler set up with but would really like to do the trays.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Agreed I'm still looking for a lower price I would like to build a second coolidor, the other option is to buy a sheet of 1/2 and 1/4 SC plywood and build my own trays ~80- 120 per sheet. At least doing it that way I could build a much better tray Assembly. But since all the pieces and parts are off the shelve components and easily found I guess I can't complain too much


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

KSB said:


> Saving $10 plus no shipping I am in! Amazon it is. Ordered!!


Ken post some pics of your build, would be interested to see any idea's that you come up with while you're building it.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

kra961 said:


> Ken post some pics of your build, would be interested to see any idea's that you come up with while you're building it.


Will do but I do to think there is much I could do to improve on your awesome set up.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I have Oust fan, 2 pounds of HCM beads, Xikar meter (ordered before I found out about the better meters) and a few empty cigar boxes. Just waiting to receive my darn cooler from Amazon!


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

You are well on your way Ken if you get tired of the oust fan I put a 220mm pc fan on the bottom of mine and am powering it with a power supply I found at radio shack also used a timer that turns it on every couple hours for 15 mins, had two of them mounted but found there was to much of a heat load, not sure if its needed but it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Once I get this thing up and running Kevin I just might make the conversion over to the computer fans anyways. When I go that route hope you don't mind I will contact you for more info.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

No worries Ken ask away, I've had fun putting it all together I hope you enjoy it as much


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

USMCGunrock said:


> If you have Sam's Club membership, they have the Igloos for $69.99!!!!


if you don't you can get a 1 day free pass and just pay 10-15% extra (that is the member discount you won't get) which still makes it much cheaper than elsewhere if that is the one you want. They only had Igloo when I went and those have the crappy grooves. I have the 165qt Igloo from Costco.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Well my cooler finally arrived. Just have to get this bad boy up and running!!!!


----------

